# SuperPC en el tamaño de una Tarjeta Gráfica



## Tacatomon (Dic 29, 2009)

http://www.nvidia.es/object/fermi_architecture_es.html

Hace falta leerlo para creerlo. La nueva arquitectura de GPU´s por parte de nVIDIA está dando mucho de que hablar, y como no?
Presentando sus nuevos procesadores graficos con el nombre alias "Fermi" Permiten tener un mundo de poder de calculo para muchas aplicaciones en el mismo PCB.
Esta nueva cuna de chips graficos pretende ser utilizada para computación de alto rendimiento como lo es la investigación científica y las aplicaciones gubernamentales. 
Claro que con esto podés jugar Crysis y Half life pero sería picar un Colchón con una aguja.
No cabe duda que por mucho lleva nVIDIA las riendas del avance tecnologico en cuanto a sistemas graficos se refiere.

PD:A modo de "Benchmark" comparen las especificaciones de esta nueva arquitectura con la mejor tarjeta grafica de la empresa nVIDIA de uso comercial apenas adsequible por los mortales: La GTX295





​
Me pregunto ¿Algún día se encontrará el límite?

Saludos y Jelíz Año nuevo ekjeejejeje


----------



## electropsychedelic (Dic 30, 2009)

Se supone que saldria al mercado en el primer semestre del proximo anho 
Creo que son las primeras de nVidia a soportar DX11, no?


----------

